# Who would you like to see fronting Top Gear?



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Thankfully now the American actor has left the door is open for a new man.

Is it too soon for a clarkson return do you think?

People are talking about bloody Jody Kidd. No way! No women, no toffs!

Mat Watson is a good bet. What do you think??


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The show has had its day,it stopped being watchable ages ago imo.

It ended up being a show about the antics of three idiots spearheaded by the biggest idiot of them all with an ego to match who got too cocky with his fists because he couldn't get his own way.Perhaps a car review here and there if you were lucky with no technical merit equalled a dumbed down program for the kids before they went to bed.

Stars in cars,filler interviews and jovial jollies :roll:

Let sleeping dogs lie ...


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Graham Norton.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Edd China


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Kate Upton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Jensen button

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

falconmick said:


> Kate Upton












I reckon I could cope


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

She really has 'top gear'!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jacob Rees Mogg. Top hat Top gear. You know it makes sense.










Don't scoff at the Tory Toff (TT get it?). He has driven a car:










Perhaps he's less likely to damage things in this role.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

leopard said:


> falconmick said:
> 
> 
> > Kate Upton
> ...


Gets my vote


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

John-H said:


> Jacob Rees Mog
> 
> Don't scoff at the Tory Toff (TT get it?). He has driven a car:
> 
> ...


He already has,look at the swirl marks in that paint


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Time for it to be binned !


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not bothered, stopped watching it before Clarkson left. Watched a couple of the last series, but run it's course, too samey and time to be binned.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Guy Martin would be good I think.


----------



## aphinch (Apr 23, 2018)

Brian Johnson all day long


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

They should have changed the format when they changed the presenters. It's just 3 different people doing the same as the old 3. Chris Harris needs to stop trying to 'act' and be himself.

Not fussed who takes over, Le Blanc had his moments, but was never great, so it as far as I'm concerned it won't be hard replacing him.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

leopard said:


> falconmick said:
> 
> 
> > Kate Upton
> ...


She has her knockers, but I think she's all right!

Straight off I'll say I was a big fan of 'old' Top Gear, and even though the cars were kinda incidental to the features/reviews in later series I loved it for its entertainment factor. If it's on 'Dave' I'll happily watch the repeats.

Of the latest lot, I wish Rory Reid would go too - I get he's supposed to represent 'the man in the street', but the man in the street it kinda dull and uninteresting compared to blithering idiots, professional entertainers and the odd sportsman.

I'd like to see Mark Webber give it a go - he's quite entertaining on the C4 F1 coverage and can drive abit (apparently!) Maybe drag Coulthard along for the ride, or even have him on rotation with Jenson Button.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The pinnacle I think was the space shuttle Reliant Robin launch which as TV spectacle went was jaw dropping and technically engineering brilliant - but they were already long by then exploring what else to do to liven up the familiar car programme format.

Getting stars on to drive cars round a track was entertaining by riding on the celebrity but again was a departure in that respect from the car review.

A purist car review programme is limited in interest, so for a popular programme is doomed. If you are appealing to popular interest the general entertainment and spectacle is key.

I'd probably prefer a detailed - how to change a TT clutch programme or a review of the latest technologies for electric power but that wouldn't be mainstream entertainment. I'm grateful for the general entertainment where it excelled however. I've not watched it regularly for some while - caught the odd one or two and been impressed by the photography and production, but also I've not watched the rival (where Clarkson went) at all.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Got to agree about that Reliant Space Shuttle episode.

It made me feel proud to be British for a fleeting moment...


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

i agree with some peeps that this book should've closed when the famous trio left... it was obviously not going to be the same Top Gear everyone loved, so I thought it was utterly pointless (and expensive!) even trying;

On the other hand, I'm loving the Grand Tour!


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

aphinch said:


> Brian Johnson all day long


+1 a right nutter with impeccable knowledge and boundless enthusiasm


----------

